# Frage zu den Ruten der Prüfung



## fishhunter2000 (24. Juli 2015)

Hi !

Da ich in Düsseldorf die Prüfung mache und man dort noch alle Ruten komplett zusammenbauen muss (also die zufällig gezogene) habe ich nun ein paar Fragen (mache keinen Kurs)



> A4 Grundrute zum Fang von Aalen
> 
> - Steckrute 2,70 m, WG 60
> - große Rolle, Schnur mit ca. 11,3 kg
> ...



Wieviel cm ungefähr soll das Schrotblei über dem Wirbel befestigt werden ?
Ist Schrotblei wirklich die richtige Wahl ?



> A7 Fliegenrute zum Fang von Forellen mit Trockenfliege
> 
> A8 Fliegenrute zum Fang von Forellen mit Nassfliege



Gibt es da Videos zu den einzelnen Montagen ?
Habe noch nie eine Fliegerute benuzt oder besessen.



> A10 Brandungsrute zum Fang von Plattfischen



Die erkenne ich Anhand der Länge (4,20m) und dem Hohen WG (200g und mehr) ?



> Multirolle



Muss diese zwingend genommen werden wenn die vorhanden ist bei der Prüfung oder kann ich auch die Große Stationärrolle nehmen ?

Alle anderen Ruten sind kein Problem.


----------



## ayron (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Frage zu den Ruten der Prüfung*

Zu A4

Gummiperle wäre die optimale Wahl, aber keine Ahnung ob nen Schrotblei auch geht.


Zu A10

Ne Große Statio geht anglerisch auch bzw. ist außerhalb der Prüfung Standard. Aber bau lieber alles so Zusammen wie es gelehrt wird. Die Zusammenstellungen sind längst überholt, aber Prüfungsrelevant^^


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Frage zu den Ruten der Prüfung*

A4 ist echt lustig. Schnur 11,3kg, aber nur ne popelige Grundrute. Gummiperle kann man nehmen vor dem Knoten, allerdings kein Muss, da es Sargbleie gibt mit großen Löchern...da rutscht der Knoten einfach durch ohne Schaden zu nehmen. Und warum Schlagholz, wenn es gezielt auf Aal gehen soll....ist komplett nutzlos.


----------



## Vanner (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Frage zu den Ruten der Prüfung*

A4
 Gummiperle kommt direkt für den Wirbelknoten, soll ja als Knotenschutz fungieren, damit das Blei nicht den Knoten beschädigen kann.
 A10
 Große Stationärrolle wäre die bessere zum Brandeln. Multirolle wird selten dafür benutzt, gibt aber Spezialisten die auch diese benutzen.


----------



## fishhunter2000 (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Frage zu den Ruten der Prüfung*

Vielen Dank für die Antworten. Hab es jetzt soweit drin.
Fliegenruten sind ja doch nicht so schwer wie gedacht.
Die Vorfächer (Float & sinking) befinden die sich auf einer Rolle oder schon als fertiges Vorfach ? Soll die länge des Vorfachs in etwa der länge der Angel sein ?
Wieso einen Albright knoten wenn ich bereits eine schlaufe im Vorfach habe ?
Oder den albright knoten nur wenn die Vorfachschnur auf der Rolle ist ?

Dann noch eine Frage zur Brandungsrute.
Das Vorfach ist schon fertig gebunden mit Haken ?


----------



## Anglero (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Frage zu den Ruten der Prüfung*



ayron schrieb:


> ...Zu A10
> 
> Ne Große Statio geht anglerisch auch bzw. ist außerhalb der Prüfung Standard. Aber bau lieber alles so Zusammen wie es gelehrt wird. Die Zusammenstellungen sind längst überholt, aber Prüfungsrelevant^^



Genau, und da wurde in den meisten Fällen die Meeres-Stationärrolle gefordert.



D1985 schrieb:


> A4 ist echt lustig. Schnur 11,3kg, aber nur ne popelige Grundrute. Gummiperle kann man nehmen vor dem Knoten, allerdings kein Muss, da es Sargbleie gibt mit großen Löchern...da rutscht der Knoten einfach durch ohne Schaden zu nehmen. Und warum Schlagholz, wenn es gezielt auf Aal gehen soll....ist komplett nutzlos.



Sollte doch klar sein, dass es hier lediglich um die Anforderung der Prüfung geht. Nebenbei, man kann auch beim Aalansitz mal eine Barbe verangeln.



fishhunter2000 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Antworten. Hab es jetzt soweit drin.
> Fliegenruten sind ja doch nicht so schwer wie gedacht.
> Die Vorfächer (Float & sinking) befinden die sich auf einer Rolle oder schon als fertiges Vorfach ? Soll die länge des Vorfachs in etwa der länge der Angel sein ?
> Wieso einen Albright knoten wenn ich bereits eine schlaufe im Vorfach habe ?
> ...



Schau z.B. mal hier http://www.fliegenfischen-deutschland.de/praxistipp%20nr10.htm

Brandungsvorfach ist fertig konfektioniert, nur noch schweres Birnenblei dran. Die Brandungsrute ist die mit Abstand längste Steckrute im Portfolio.


----------

